# Cam Software



## quickcut (Jun 30, 2016)

Good day all, Has anyone tried this cam sofware from www.*mr*-*soft*.net  Looks like a very good price as well as functionality appears to be good.


----------



## sd624 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hard to beat the price of Fusion 360.......Free


----------



## quickcut (Jul 4, 2016)

Agreed, but I do not always have the net, and is fusion 360 cloud based?


----------



## TomS (Jul 4, 2016)

Keep in mind that lowest price is not always the best price.  I too went the low cost route with my first CAM program.  While it did allow me to get into CNC at a lower initial cost in the long run it cost me more.  As my CNC knowledge grew my low cost CAM software lacked many of the features I wanted/needed.  Trying to machine a finished product resulted in trying "work-arounds" that led me down a path of frustration, wasted time and trashed tooling.  Case in point: look at my thread http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/mach-3-work-offset.47017/.

Hope this helps you make your decision.

Tom S.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 4, 2016)

quickcut said:


> Agreed, but I do not always have the net, and is fusion 360 cloud based?



Fusion360 will work offline.  You just have to log in once every couple of weeks or so.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 4, 2016)

Fusion 360 is cloud based but you can store copies of your work locally.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 4, 2016)

I have MasterCam, although not a single NC/CNC machine in the house. 

Maybe someday.


----------

